# Oh, a proper injector!



## SonnyE (Aug 9, 2018)

So I stopped by Lowe's on my way in from my morning job intending to get a longer hose for my new cooker/boiler/steamer/fryer. I'm converting it to natural gas from Propane.

Naturally, an injector caught my eye, so I decided to get it. Mainly because it has a spreader like most do, but it has a huge needle, too.
My thinking is chunky stuff I like to make, injected into my culinary experiments. Blue cheese dressing. Garlic infusions with minced garlic. 
My initial experiment today was Blue Cheese Dressing injected into a hot dog at lunch time. 
Kind of like a meat twinky. :rolleyes:
The spreader needle made the hot dog distort like something in a horror movie. Made me laugh!
Can't wait to try some minced garlic in some pork.
New tools are fun!

Yep, I am easily amused.... :rolleyes:


----------



## richorn (Aug 9, 2018)

I was so looking forward to a picture of the distorted hot dog with a needle in it!!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 9, 2018)

richorn said:


> I was so looking forward to a picture of the distorted hot dog with a needle in it!!


yeah don't be a wiener blocker


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 9, 2018)

Uh oh... I think he's going to do a pork loin with his bleu cheese ranch or some thing now ;)


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks cost me $16 for 1 not sure its the same but has 2 needles 1 with multiple holes ans 1 with just a open end,going to thro others away after I try this 1


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2018)

mike243 said:


> Thanks cost me $16 for 1 not sure its the same but has 2 needles 1 with multiple holes ans 1 with just a open end,going to thro others away after I try this 1


I dropped about that on an injector, but it only has one needle with side openings. I think you got the better deal!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 18, 2018)

I bought the OKJ branded injector at Walmart. It has two needles and is some pretty solid metal construction. I guess I need to be more adventurous with my injector as well. Thanks for the inspiration.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2018)

I have already forgotten what Brand I got. It was either a Norpro or the high end Chaard. I'm actually wondering about 'Hey, can I inject stadium style nacho cheese into a hot dog and..' ... it's a slippery slope.... and SonnyE contributed to it by mentioning bleu cheese dressing before!


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 18, 2018)

About any tasty sauce you can dream up can be injected.
I have a small squeeze bottle of Ranch N Rub in the fridge I really like the taste of.
For eggzample....;)

I coulda swore I posted pictures before now....


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2018)

I'm some what afraid of the fact SonnyE has an injector to try on things now ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 18, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm some what afraid of the fact SonnyE has an injector to try on things now ;)



Muh, ha,ha,ha,haaaaaa.... !:eek::rolleyes:o_O


----------



## mike243 (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## SonnyE (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah Mike.
Have fun!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bargin hunt in Knoxville Tn has basically the same injector for $2 a piece ,bought 3 and the needle is a little longer on the lowes 1 but pretty sure all were made in same factory lol


----------



## E's Smokin (Sep 16, 2018)

I love my BDI injector


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 16, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'm some what afraid of the fact SonnyE has an injector to try on things now ;)



I'm more afraid of SonnyE injecting foreign liquids into his wiener. :)

Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 16, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm more afraid of SonnyE injecting foreign liquids into his wiener. :)
> 
> Chris


He is a crazy one isn't he Chris? ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm more afraid of SonnyE injecting foreign liquids into his wiener. :)
> 
> Chris



Unh Uh, Honey.
That's "Exit Only".

LOL!


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 23, 2018)

E's Smokin said:


> View attachment 376234
> View attachment 376232
> 
> 
> ...



I see a hose E.
Is that like a pump injector?


----------



## E's Smokin (Sep 23, 2018)

Yep , its a Killer Hoggs BDI (Best Damn Injector), I got it as a gift a couple years ago
I love it, it saves a lot of time & is fun to use, You'll never under inject again :D


----------

